# It may be worse than you think!



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY EVERYONE,

I've recently spoken about removing my newly-laid HO trackage and replacing it (again) with O Scale 2-Rail.

This will involve the purchase (again) of over 120 feet of O-scale 2-Rail Flex track, as well as being stuck with an HO scale BLI Steam Loco with DCC & Paragon 2 Sound, plus 8 pieces of rolling stock, all new, and 132 feet of HO Flex track including a RH and LH turnout for the siding. 

Selling the HO stuff will mean getting about 50 cents on the dollar for what I paid, plus my cost for shipping. 

Even when I return to O-scale, I'll probably get tired of it again just as before, so now I'm contemplating making a clean sweep of *all *my equipment, HO and O, as well as my new DCC Digitrax Zephyr Controller, and begin dismantling the layout structure.

The fiberglass mountains alone cost me $550, plus the cost of seven 1/2"x 4x8 OSB sheets, plus 155 feet of 2x4 lumber, plus lots of 3/8" lag bolts and hex bolts with nuts & washers, plus several pounds of steel angle braces, splice plates, and brackets, plus 13 heavy shelf brackets for the areas not supported by 2x4 legs. 

I'll keep a continuous photographic record of the tear-down for you all to enjoy! Then I'll repaint the Game Room interior and once again enjoy a spacious 20'x25' retreat!

This "scale-switching" has caused me to consider Tropical Fish as a replacement hobby..._but they have __scales too! _

Water Stop (Rum & Coke is more like it...) [Here are some pre-dismantling photos:]


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I like those big rocks. Reminds me of Phoenix-Tempe area and the desert - my favorite conuntry. Why not just route O-gauge through there?

Tropical fish? You have to clean the tank. They die and get messy. Toy trains are so much better!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY LEE,

Prior to recently dismantling my O-Scale 2-Rail layout and replacing it with HO trackage, I *WAS *routing O-Scale through those rocks, as you're now advising.

Looky here.....See? That's O-Scale! (I don't use O-Gauge...that's Lionel, and it's *NOT *O-Scale.)

W.S.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Rather than tropical fish - try fishing - it's cheaper and you get to eat them.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry...I never had the patience for fishing, but this evening I'm going to have Tilapia fillets, Pollock, and Shrimp...all I can eat, at the Wood Grill Buffet.

Water Stop Harry


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you realize that it's about the fishing (being outdoors enjoying nature) not the catching - it makes the experience so much more enjoyable.

Good luck in whatever hobby you choose to go with.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

DEAR SCOTT:

I'll be 80 years old next year. You're advising me on a hobby? You're probably just a kid in your 40's or 50's! _HA HA!_

Don't you think I might have had the time to sample fishing and the many other diversions you and other members of this Forum can suggest?

Let's take fishing:

Forty-six years ago, during my honeymoon with my first wife, we were vacationing at California's Kern River, and I was trying my hand at catching a Trout.

After casting out from several promising-looking locations along the riverbank, I became bored waiting and waiting for something to happen, so I shouted to my Wife, who was some distance downstream: "Honey...look at this!"

When she turned to look, _I threw my rod & reel outfit into the river and shouted:_ "That's all the fishing I ever want to do!"

That was in August, 1969, and I'm proud to say I haven't touched a fishing pole since!

If I want to eat a fish, I'll go to a restaurant and enjoy it in style!

Water Stop Hal


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> DEAR SCOTT:
> 
> I'll be 80 years old next year. You're advising me on a hobby? You're probably just a kid in your 40's or 50's! _HA HA!_
> 
> ...


Like I said Hal - you were focused on the CATCHING, not the FISHING. You missed out on the whole point of my statement.

Rather than just enjoying the splendor of being in nature, most likely in beautiful weather, on a beautiful California stream "fishing" (I've fished up around Jed Smith State Park numerous times.), you chose to focus your enjoyment of that activity based upon whether you caught something or not.

I hunt and fish ALL the time......sometimes I catch and kill. But whether I catch something or not has no influence as to whether I've had a good time or enjoyed the activity. I'll take that to sitting around watching the boob-tube any day.

Not lecturing, just trying to help you understand my point. Hopefully you get it (and it was meant light-heartedly, so don't get wound up about it if you don't.)


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> HEY LEE,
> 
> Prior to recently dismantling my O-Scale 2-Rail layout and replacing it with HO trackage, I *WAS *routing O-Scale through those rocks, as you're now advising.
> 
> ...


Yes! I thought I recognized those rocks. Now, with the cactus, the O-gauge, and that ram on the ledge of the rock, I remember. I've seen your layout in photos below. 

Well, if you don't go back to O, whose-ever track you use, and don't want to fish, there is always bowling or stamp collecting.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_Scott, you ARE lecturing, except you don't realize it!_

I HATE hunting and fishing in all it aspects, but I enjoy SHOOTING as a sport.

Have an average day, and accept this toast I offer you:

Water Stop


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> _Scott, you ARE lecturing, except you don't realize it!_
> 
> I HATE hunting and fishing in all it aspects, but I enjoy SHOOTING as a sport.
> 
> ...


Nope - not lecturing at all Hal.....merely offered a suggestion - apparently you don't get what I'm saying AT ALL. You hate fishing because you wanted to catch a trout one time and didn't. I get it......For someone who posted some pretty colorful jokes - you sure take things too serious.

As a result of fishing (not catching) I've been able to witness sea otters playing on the riverbank, bears catching fish, spent literally hours and hours with my sons enjoying nature and seeing their eyes light up when they do actually get one on the hook. etc......I can't do that from home.

As a result of hunting (not killing) I've witness innumerable beautiful sunrises and sunsets, listened to the sounds of nature waking up after a long night, have had birds land on the end of my crossbow and look straight at me from 3ft away, watched as baby deer play and frolic in the yard........

THAT'S my point......but I don't think you'll still "get it" - you're right - you're not meant for fishing.

Have a nice day Hal......


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't attempt to analyze me, Scott. 

Freud, Jung, and Adler together would be powerless to figure me out, and that's the advantage of me being ME!

_Oh yes...you're still lecturing me and you still don't know it. That's the humor in it!_

W.S.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

80! That's impressive.

Is throwing things in a river a common approach to problem solving for you?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> Don't attempt to analyze me, Scott.
> 
> Freud, Jung, and Adler together would be powerless to figure me out, and that's the advantage of me being ME!
> 
> ...


I didn't analyze anything Hal - I said focus on the fishing and being in nature - you focused on the CATCHING.

I think the title of your "other" thread on this subject was right :laugh:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=35281


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I got to see THIS 4 weeks ago when I was fishing......was I CATCHING anything at the time? Nope - was I thoroughly enjoying the atmosphere and the life experience of being 5ft away from a pod of Orcas with the lead bull swimming back/forth and around our boat? Of course I did.......but I supposed I should have just thrown the rods in the water because we didn't get a fish that day.:goofball:

Even made the local news.....(I'm the ****** in the blue shirt with the big smile & sunglasses - OBVIOUSLY having a miserable time not fishing)

https://www.facebook.com/LasNoticiasGuaymas/videos/930046657114420/?fref=nf


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Water Stop I don't care for motorcycles but I sure like those boots. Makes me want to jump on a horse and ride the wind. I like the chin whiskers too.
Now to the train problem. I can see what your problem is right off the bat. You've taken up too much room in your rumpus room and you need to redesign your trains. Make the table 4 feet wide under the two windows I see in the pictures and as long as that wall is. Confine the layout there and have plenty of room for the pool table and the couch ect. and room enough for the trains. Either that or get rid of everything in the room and have it totally for trains. You just have too much going on in one room. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Scott that must have been very exciting to see the Orcas up close like that. The video is great but the still pictures are super great. Good photographer there. The Orcas are fantastic. Pete


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh No...Not *Scott* again! 

Scott, why don't you forget bashing me and go out and murder some little fawn with your bloody Crossbow?

Water Stop Harry


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Hal, are you ever happy or does someone piss in your fruitloops daily?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> Oh No...Not *Scott* again!
> 
> Scott, why don't you forget bashing me and go out and murder some little fawn with your bloody Crossbow?
> 
> Water Stop Harry


Hilarious - I take it you're vegan? I'd be willing to bet my kill on Bambi was much more humane than how any beef or chicken you've eaten for the last 80 years was slaughtered. Don't hate me because I'm capable of putting meat on my table without driving to a store and relying upon industrialized meat processing.

If you think this is bashing, then you're right.....I do think you're crazy.:sly:

I think you giving up trains is the right idea afterall. You've been one grumpy SOB since day one on here.

My overall point was it's the journey, not the destination. If any offense was taken at what I posted earlier in this thread regarding fishing (previous to you getting your manties in a bunch) it's purely in your head.:goofball:

And yes Pete - the Orcas were absolutely a once in a lifetime experience.....something I would have completely missed out on if not for fishing.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

And here I thought we were talking about a layout of a desert. Shows how much I have to learn! ;-)


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> Sorry...I never had the *patience *for fishing..........


I think that one word sums up this discussion.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Water stop, first the trains. Noregale is right, too much space taken up in your room! Heres an idea, make the table as he suggested, ho. Then you can change in around whenever you want. Next build a around the room ceiling loop for your 2 rail o stuff. You get to keep both, and you can run one while changing up the other layout as your mood suits you. Plus room for the couch and stuff

Now , I dont think anyone was telling you what to do or analyzing, or judging you. You need to dial it back a notch, please. As for wisdom, its not archived by age alone. I can tell you I know im more then half your age, but I can also say that im more mature in a lot of ways. I don know everything, and Im smart enough to realize that. You should too. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Golly, sjm0011, I don't know what to say, except I've been considering *keeping* my HO layout intead of going back to O-Scale 2-Rail. Keep me posted, and I'll try to get one grunch but the eggplant over there.

That's me on Fender Bass. The Drummer, Sax man, Pianist, and the old man in the corner are all dead. 

I had a ball playing in that Senior Citizens band, even though they were pretty lousy. 

Your "space-saving" ideas won't work. I thought of that years ago, and I'm a pretty good planner, being a retired engineer. The Pool Table *rules* that room adddition, so everything must be built around it.

It's not a train room, Dude...the room addition was built as a Billiard Room!

Later...
HAL


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

You want High Voltage, Hobo? 

Check out my Van de Graaff generators!

Water Stop


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you should give up model railroading and take up knitting.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Arms for the Contras...

Since you've included a Smiley, I know you're not serious.

But football great Rosie Grier DID take up needlepoint, ya know...

_Water Stopping Point_


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Scott:

No honkin' way am I a vegetarian!!!

So don't waste your time defending your position, because I don't give an avocado! 

Let's get back to Trains, because I may have some good news for all you psychotherapists!

HAL, the Water Stop Guy


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Are you interested in Astronomy?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Have no fear, Water Stop....these guys constantly promote the "It's your railroad, do what you want", but when it comes to your house, they tell you to do it their way.....:goofball:

So allow me to say.... "It's your house (and life)......do it the way YOU want!" 

Cheers!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

But at least lose the stuffed dog!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks more like a statue/casting of a dog to me....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Gotcha, Old Hobo!

_It takes a Canadian to truly understand me! _

Water Stop Hal


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, Old Hobo!

It IS a resin casting of an existing Gray Wolf that lives in the San Diego Wolf Preserve...his name is Tundra.

(Not a dog by any means!)

Water Stop Hal


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY FCWILT,

Am I interested in Astronomy?

_*(Did you hear that? He asks if I'm interested in Astronomy!)*_

Naaaw...I'm only a Charter Member of the High Desert Astronomical Society, and my Wife is the Club Secretary.

Here are some big Reflectors from the 31 Astronomical Telescopes I've owned:
(About $14,000 worth just in those 3)

W.S.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> HEY FCWILT,
> 
> Am I interested in Astronomy?
> 
> _*(Did you hear that? He asks if I'm interested in Astronomy!)*_


Well that object in your avatar pictures looks like it might be a telescope - maybe not.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, it's a 16" Meade Lightbridge. (I've owned five 16" reflectors)

Here's another one:

Water Stop


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> Yes, it's a 16" Meade Lightbridge. (I've owned five 16" reflectors)
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> Water Stop


You are in about the perfect place for telescopes. Me, I live in the atmospheric soap can that is central North Carolina. Our perfect winter night is a bout like your average clear summer night. I realized soon enough that a bigger telescope just got me a bigger cloudy image! Still, I have fun with it.

And I know telescopes and steam locomotives share at least one thing in common:with both _size matters._


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> Yes, it's a 16" Meade Lightbridge. (I've owned five 16" reflectors)
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> Water Stop


Interesting. Why did you need five? Did you host viewings?


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY FCWILT, 

I didn't _need_ five...I just _wanted_ five! 

This is the main cause of my accumulating 31 astro telescopes after my retirement from the Aerospace business. I just had to keep buying scopes! I had a big annual hobby budget and a nice retirement income, so I just took advantage of it!

I wanted to out-buy everyone else in the club, and I did! In one year I bought 4 new scopes!

My most expensive scope was a 20-inch Obsession, which I had for just 6 months. I had about $7200 invested in that thing, and took a nearly $3000 beating when I sold it.

It had an unconventional mounting of the primary mirror, which involved a _sling_, of all things! It would slip out of collimation every time I made a declination shift from near the horizion to the zenith...it was irritating to gave to collimate it 3 or 4 times during one star party! 

After that, all my reflectors had rigidly-mounted primary mirrors!

Thanks for your interest! (Here's my first 16" reflector...it was cheaply made, but the optics were good for an $1100 telescope!)
W.S.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Water Stop,

You know that old saying about the guy who dies with the most toys wins?

I think you are clearly in the running for that. 

31 'scopes - just amazing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

_He who dies with the most toys... is still *dead*!_


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Corollary:

He with no toys never dies.

_Ernst Rauchmann_

w.s.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe . . . 

But he will go through eternity feeling bored to death, then . . .

I figure the toys keep me young, and that puts off the inevitable a bit longer (I hope).


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> Corollary:
> 
> He with no toys never dies.
> 
> ...


A life with no toys??? That doesn't sound like much fun.

Besides I'm pretty sure (I hope) that heaven looks a lot like a Grizzly Showroom but everything is free.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

GRJ
Think it's about time to get back to model railroading,would you kindly lock this thread that has to my thinking turned into more of WS,s strange ramblings.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, GJR should get back to moderating, since he is a moderator (ie: one that arbitrates or mediates; one who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate), and stop antagonizing a fellow forum member..... that's not his job here......

They both sound like a couple of small kids sniping each back and forth......eventually, one of them (preferably both) has to become the better man and grow up.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree with that, Old Hobo!

GRJ should stop irritating members who have something to say, off-topic or not!

WATER STOP


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, and you have a part to play in it too....don't irritate him! 

NOW, let's get back to some worthwhile discussion.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm all for that, Maple Leaf! 

Water Stop Harry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys enough, old hobo grj was poking fun too! Lets try to keep the off topic stuff to union station, as for the the other members too! We all got off track here, there is another thread by water stop in union station , well taketh up there. And I'm not a mod, just figuring its the right thing to do posted on wrong thread!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You know it!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> enough


Gotta agree with ya there.....:thumbsup:


----------

